# 2D & 3D maglite modding



## nickz (Dec 30, 2005)

Well after stumbling across these forums I went out yesterday and purchased a 3D maglite and stuffed 4C's and an XPR103 in it. I must say that it was amazing :rock: . So today on my lunch break I went out to pick up a 2D and tried the same routine with it but it just flashed the bulbs. I went to a 3cell xenon bulb in it for now but that is disappointing to say the least. 

Now for my real question.... I would like to mod both of these lights to get as much performance out of them as possible while staying on alkalines(if this is going to be a bottleneck for performance I can go nimh) . I can trade off some brightness for run time. My budget would be $50 for each lite without batteries if I happen to go nimh.

Thanks for the great information here and now a new hobby :buddies: . My wife will not be as happy about it though :thinking: .


----------



## Flakey (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok i dont know about the 2d but you are going to want to trun your 3D into a Mag85. you will most definietly want to use nimh batteries as alkalines just dont put out the constant power that a superlight needs =) mag85s use sub-C cell batteries to really put alot of current into that light! im not sur the exact battery arangement or how to make that part work but there are lots here that do. what i do know is that there are 3 parts of your light that you will have to change no matter what. Lens, reflector, and bulb.

1: the lense needs to be changed or any powerfull light is going to melt it :rock:
you can get a replacement UCL lense here. you want 52.1mm
http://www.flashlightlens.com/products.htm

2: reflector, a good light is going to melt a standard reflector so you will need to buy an aluminum replacement. LOP MOP and HOP are textured reflectors that even out the beam of your light. they attempt to get rid of the ugly beam pattern of a mirror finish reflector. the reflector you buy depends on what you plan on doing with the light. if you want Throw, buy a LOP (light orange peel) if you want more of a floodlight buy HOP (heavy orange peel) or buy the best of both worlds MOP (medium). these reflectors arent cammed like the stock mag reflector so you will not be able to "focus" your light. rather they are already set to optimum focal point.
http://light-edge.com/products.asp?section=Mag%20Reflectors&cat=42

3: bulb: the heart of you light. for the mag 85 you will want to buy a Welch allyn 1185 potted bulb 
http://light-edge.com/proddetail.asp?section=Super Bulbs&prod=WA01185PT


the rest of the light is the batteries and ill let more knowlegeable CPF'ers handle that. good luck and enjoy!


----------



## nickz (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the tips. I had already been planning to replace the lense and reflector and will likely go with the LOP for the extra throw. I assume that the 1185 will be overdriven in this setup am I correct? One other question, how is bulb life in this setup? I assume resting the nimh's is required in this setup also.


----------



## Yooper (Dec 30, 2005)

What bulb did you instaflash in the 2D? If it was an xpr103 then it wasn't even overdriven. The stock mag bulb or any other 2 cell bulb will be 50% overdriven and very likely to flash, compared to your 3D mag with 4C's and and xpr103, which is only 33% overdriven.

I'd build a ROP in the 2D light. Search for KevinL's posts about "Roar of the Pelican" for directions.


----------



## Flakey (Dec 30, 2005)

yes the 1185 will be overdriven not sure about bulb life though. do a search for mag85 and start looking. a ton of people on this forum have 85s the answers are out there!

i have a Lop in my mag74 and really really like it it has a very bright hotspot and with a light this powerfull the sidespill is acutally very usefull. i think you will be happy with lop, definitely huge improvement over smooth.


----------



## nickz (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been doing some reading on the Mag85 and it sounds like an impressive light. The only drawback is the runtime which is exactly why I sold my SF M4. I am really going to have to think about what I want to do with this as at least 90-120 minutes run time is more what I was looking for  .


----------



## nickz (Dec 30, 2005)

As Yooper said, I am going ROP on the 2D for sure now. I figure that with the low output bulb I can get very good results and decent battery life. When I really need to fire out there, I'll pop in the high output bulb. Now I just need to decide on the 3D  .


----------



## Yooper (Dec 30, 2005)

If you're going for long run time on the 3D I'd go with one of the LED drop ins, like a TLE-6. I'm considering this one as an emergency light - it drops to 60% output after an hour, then stays there for 20 hours of regulated run time! Review here: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/terralux_tle-6n.htm


----------



## Flakey (Dec 30, 2005)

would you consider a bigger light? a 6D cell light can be turned into a mag74 wich will have proformance very close to a mag85 for 90 minutes only drawback is size.


----------



## nickz (Dec 30, 2005)

I actually have a 6d mag sitting next to me that is no longer used. It needs cleaned up from a leaky battery, but other than that it's ready to roll. I could chuck it up in the lathe and take a couple thousandths off to clean the corrosion up. Right now with the corrosion it is hard to insert and remove D batteries.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 30, 2005)

A 3D with 9AA, a WA01185 and a FiveMega LOP reflector is my brightest and pretty darn cool light.

A 2D with 7AA, a WA01274 and a FiveMega SMO is darn close.

Neither have great runtime, but that's okay by me.

A 6D just seems too big to even be fun....


----------



## nickz (Dec 30, 2005)

How is the beam with the FiveMega SMO? Also, how are you doing 7aa? Is your light bored?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 30, 2005)

The SMO around the 1274 is a decent spot with a bowtie. The same light with the LOP can be defocused to show bowtie, but focused it is a smooth spot with a corona and always the great spill!

The 1185 with the SMO doesn't show the bowtie as much and has a bright spot with soft edges and the great spill.

7AA are in my light using a Modamag 8AA-2D adapter. Panasonic 1600 were being used, but now Rayovac 1800 are doing the deed! No boring needed with these.


----------



## nickz (Dec 30, 2005)

I see, so you are using a dummy cell on the 8aa setup. Nice indeed!! I may just say screw it and do 'em both. I can always buy an extra 3d and stuff 4c's in it with the XPR bulb and have a handy light that gives nice run time.

This is aweful. Just one day and now I am going to mod 2 lights......... This looks like a fun hobby for sure....


----------



## nickz (Dec 30, 2005)

Are there any decent rechargeable batteries available at wal-mart? Probably none that will provide the current needed, but I have a nice gift card from Christmas that I don't know what to spend on.:thinking:


----------



## Yooper (Dec 30, 2005)

The Energizer 2500 mAH rechargeables are decent. Go to the electronics/batteries forum and look through the NiMH shootout thread - LOTS of excellent battery info there. I think there was one version of DuraCells that were pretty nice too.


----------



## nickz (Dec 30, 2005)

I may go with the Titanium 2600's. They seem to be a nice battery capable of higher amps... Does anyone else use the battery? If so, how is your battery cycle life and performance?


----------



## CLHC (Dec 30, 2005)

Greetings NickZ!

Lots of information and recommendations for modding your Maglites eh? I was thinking about trying out that ROP on a 2D Mag too. I have a Mag.11 that has an Aluminum LOP Reflector, Borofloat Lens, and Kiu's High-Temp Socket with a Welch~Allyn U-01111 lamp being driven by 2500mAh DURACELLs. This thing is BRIGHT! Also after etching the bulbs I have a MUCH NICER beam!

Enjoy you're modding with your Maglites!


----------



## colubrid (Dec 31, 2005)

:huh2:

I have been following this thread and I have a 3d mag light and want to do my first mod as well. 


So is the A 3D, a WA01185 and a FiveMega LOP reflector with the Titanium 2600's best deal for a simple mod? Or do I have to make a cradle for the 9AA?. Is there such a thing as a FiveMega MOP? I want to do the same thing as NickZ except I want the MOP reflector.

Arghhh. I am confused. Can someone tell me what to get? I don't want to use a sodering iron (don't own one yet). Just drop in parts to make my 3D better.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 31, 2005)

I believe that FiveMega has or had a MOP reflector. You will need a 9AA to 3D adapter, that FM did sell, Modamag may have some still, don't know. Still have to try that configuration out yet, since I have a couple of these FM 9AA to 3D adapters lying around. . .


----------



## AtomicX (Dec 31, 2005)

... time for me to pick up a 2D host !


----------



## colubrid (Dec 31, 2005)

Okay I got confused with Flakeys post. I thought he said the welch allen 1185 potted bulb would be overdriven in the 3D but I guess he meant the 2D and not the 3D. So is this what i should get??

*Welch allyn 1185 potted bulb 
*MOP
*replacement UCL lens in 52.1mm

If this is a simple drop in mod then this is for me. Does everyone agree this is the simplest way to get my 3D mag as bright as possible on a less than $50 budget and drop in parts or is there something better?


----------



## colubrid (Dec 31, 2005)

Oops, sorry. I didn't mean to hijack NickZ's thread.


----------



## lexina (Dec 31, 2005)

nickz said:


> I see, so you are using a dummy cell on the 8aa setup. Nice indeed!! I may just say screw it and do 'em both. I can always buy an extra 3d and stuff 4c's in it with the XPR bulb and have a handy light that gives nice run time.
> 
> This is aweful. Just one day and now I am going to mod 2 lights......... This looks like a fun hobby for sure....


 
Be aware that if you are getting the 8AA-2D adapter, not all AA NiMhs will fit 4-across. AFAIK, RayOVacs 1800s and Sony 2100s are ok - there is a table in an earlier thread somewhere.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 31, 2005)

I can't imagine life now without my FiveMega 3D Mag85 1300 lumen mod. It uses 9 of the Pila 150s (AW's are my cheaper alternative). I was so blown away by this light that I bought two of them.

I wrapped the outside with Pac-Skin which is measured perfectly to give a seamless grip, and insulation in winter. Next to my IPod, this is my favorite toy....not to mention useful for nightly dog walks. It's way brighter than car headlights.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 31, 2005)

Now that I have the head secure on my M*gcharger and a frosted 1160 installed and centered it has become my favorite "big" light.

Sure it isn't 1185 bright, but it ain't too shabby, and plops right into a charger!

Man, I REALLY need to get a Triton or other "good" charger, for then the M*g85 would be almost as cool.


----------



## AtomicX (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok... so many posts and variations of the 2D mod has me a little cofused and in hopes that someone can clear me up...reading that ROP with 6aa or 7aa 's? Here's the deal... I have my 2d HOST brand new, glass lens, Alum reflector,will be doing the switch resistance mods and all I need to know is : what is the best bulb choice , the ROP Pelican 3854 or a WA # ?? i want to be able to run this light on Fivemega's holder (just received!) 6aa-2d and I also want to be able to use it hot off charge, or rested only a short time possible...like maybe half hour. I want a bright light and am reading about people using 7aa's with the rop bulb... so are my 6aa's going to drive it bright? Energizer/sanyo 2500's are what I have. what's my best bulb choice ? Help needed here to pick the best bulb/no instaflash/brightest option setup ! :help:


----------



## CLHC (Dec 31, 2005)

What I have is the 2D Maglite that's setup this way:

LOP Aluminum Reflector
Borofloat Lens
Kiu's High-Temp Socket
Modamag 6AA to 2D
2500mAh DURACELL and Energizer (alternate between charges)
Welch~Allyn U-01111 and U-01274

I'm using the WA1111 and this is PLENTY BRIGHT and I LIKE IT! Have not seen the ROP in person and that looks worthy of doing a future build, er, uh. . .More like buying a TK ROP when available from someone. I get roughly 30 minutes of runtime on it. It does have a throw to it even after I've "misted" the bulb/lamp. Other than that, I don't know anymore regarding what's the "best" of since Your Maglite May Vary accordingly! Enjoy!


----------



## missionaryman (Dec 31, 2005)

Flakey: how are you getting 9 X SC's into a 3D host??


----------



## AtomicX (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks..so the wa1111 is good... the 1274 any good ? instaflash ? I would like to know which one to buy without wasting funds on bulbs I won't use. The ROP still seems like a good option but I want to make the best decision and just need help deciding on a bulb from someone who has the experience with the different options... just need the brightest option for the 6AA cells hot off the charger and with a decent lamp life...at least 50 hours+ :help:


----------



## CLHC (Dec 31, 2005)

No, I haven't "insta-flash" and burn a bulb out. . .Yet! Hope not to. But let me find that link somewhere regarding those two bulbs/lamps. . .


----------



## CLHC (Dec 31, 2005)

Okay here's an excerpt from Gimpy00Wang who built the Mag.11|74 I bought off from.

"_The 1274 bulb is rated at 553 bulb lumens @ 7.2V. The 1111 is rated at 465 bulb lumens @ 6.0V. So, *the 1111 is brighter when used with 6 cells (7.2V) as it's overdriven. I think the rating is something like ~800 bulb lumens @ 7.2V.*. . ._"

Again, I have no idea about the ROP configuration. Hopefully the information found throughout CPF proves to be a stepping stone for your build AtomicX!


----------



## AtomicX (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks ! that gives me a good comparison, and I will visit the WA website to look at the reratings for bulb life at voltages...7.2 volts is indeed the voltage but with the hot off the charger voltage being higher thats why I am worried about the "instaflash" problem. Thanks for the answers and a great New Year to you :wave: Now I have to order some bulbs  sometime soon. I will indeed try a pelican bulb (the set includes a hi and a lo power) because I hear they are very robust... but I will now not overlook the WA's Thanks again !


----------



## nickz (Dec 31, 2005)

I was at Wal Mart today and picked up 16 Rayovac 2500's. Hopefully these are a decent battery to work with. Anyone have any experience with them? Now I just need to source the parts needed to do the Mag85 and the ROP.....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure I've ever seen Rayovac 2500... largest capacity I absolutely remember is 2000. I have 1800 in my 1274 light as they fit 4 across easy. Seem to have enough umph too.

I think Energizer/Sanyo (HR on bottom) are very well regarded. 2100s are in my M*g85. I have heard and read good things about the 2500s too!

1274 on 7AA in an SMO reflector ain't bad... but neither is a stock MC bulb on 6AA.

But tonight in QUALITY dark, I pick the MC with a frosted 1160!!! The runtime was cool as we boated around a decent size lake! I still have to try a stock MC with lesser frosting in my 6AA as the less worked great with the 1160!!! 

In fact, I right now prefer an Un-frosted MC in my 6AA with Carley 1940 Reflector over the very frosted one I did the first time I frosted.

Gotta frost an 1111 too.... no LOP can tame that one!

I too would like to try a ROP. I just can't order anything else for a while!!!

As to bulb life. I haven't popped a superbulb yet (knock on wood). I don't run them with batteries HOT off the charger, but don't rest them too long before powering up my lights. My 1111 is in a 5D light with 6C NimH that I got from Batteries Plus. Not HC nor very LC, just decent Cs. I don't rest them very long either. Maybe an hour on any given light.


----------



## nickz (Dec 31, 2005)

They say 2500 on the package, but maybe I am not sure what I am looking at. Here is a picture of what I bought. Sorta blurry, I must have shook the camera slightly when taking it.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 31, 2005)

Those batteries say 2500mAh as indicated in the far left on top. What PlayboyJoeS was referring to when he said about Sanyo, is that on the bottom of the batteries if it's either DURACELL, Energizer, Kodak, Rayovac? (I don't know?) there's "HR" stamped. I know that Walmart sells the first three mentioned in 2500mAh. The DURACELLs and Energizers work great in my Mag.11 and MagHID!


----------



## nickz (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes, these are stamped HR on bottom of the cells.


----------



## nickz (Jan 5, 2006)

I have everything on its way for the ROP build so I am happy about that. I still need to pick up a couple of bulbs for the Mag85. I was wondering what the best choice would be with it. I was thinking of the potted WA1185 so I do not have to mess with modding the socket. I'll fab a nice heat shield and go that route with it. Any other suggestions with the MAG85 @ 10.8v?


----------



## CLHC (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello Nickz!

FiveMega sells these simple drop-in adaptors for High-Temp Bi-Pin to PR-Base sockets.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/93926

Enjoy your tinkering!


----------



## nickz (Jan 5, 2006)

I was looking at those earlier and it seems to be a nice way to go bi pin. Are there any true advantages of going bi pin outside of slightly cheaper 1185's? If I do go bi pin is the 1185 a good option or is there something out there that will provide more output?


----------



## CLHC (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't know too much about the "tech spec" aspect of the bulbs, though going bi-pin makes it easier to "center" the bulb in relation to one's reflector than going the PR-Base way since "shims" are needed to get that "dead-on" centered bulb.


----------



## nickz (Jan 6, 2006)

Ended up doing the FM bi pin adapter to a WA1185 for the mag 85. Can't wait to try this out now.


----------

